# 5 brothers



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a grand total of 9 fancy mice and i haven`t even started breeding yet! Just bought 5 brothers today who are 8 weeks old to go with my 3 females and my single white male mouse (separate cases of course). The brothers have all lived together and i have noted that one of them is being a bit of a bully, specially to one of hes brothers who is quite a bit smaller. Hes bitten me twice and both times draw blood where all the other mice haven`t even tried to bite :evil: My question is, male mice that have lived together since birth should they all get along (like the females) or do they scrap from time to time to show whos boss???? And will he grow out of bitting me, as i`ve heard that mice that bit there babies will be bitters to???? 
Cheers
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Male mice can't really be kept together safely if you don't know the lines or history of the mice. There's always that chance that you will turn your back and one will quickly kill the other. Additionally, I wouldn't breed any mouse that bit humans.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's very common that male mice can't live together for very long, especially if there are females near. I'd recommend seperating at least the trouble makers asap. They will fight till the bitter end.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't had a mouse bite hard, especially not one that drew blood and most of my mice have been selected from feeder breeders. I wouldn't breed him. I have had two brothers that were together until I found the smaller one dead. I won't be doing that again.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your replys. I have removed the bloodthirsty one to a separate cage. Now who wants a free mouse :lol: 
Cheers
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Watch out; if you get bit again you should consider getting rid of the little demon. Certainly, don't breed him, at the the very least.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

My mice never bite, ever. If I had one that did bite, it would only get the chance to do it once. If you breed from mice that bite, you will get more mice that bite. The same is true for a whole range of abberant behaviours. Whisker chewing, barbering, tail biting, and worst of all litter savaging can all be passed on to the next generation. Never breed from mice that display any of these traits.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

Another one of the 5 males i bought tried to bite (but didn`t break the skin), so i`ve decide NOT to breed from any of them just in case!  
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Have you told us your general area? I don't see it with your name. Maybe there is someone close enough to you to offer some help.


----------



## greenmouse (Jun 21, 2011)

jadeguppy said:


> Sorry to hear that. Have you told us your general area? I don't see it with your name. Maybe there is someone close enough to you to offer some help.


Somerset!
greenmouse AKA Barry


----------

